# Excel not saving changes



## rsh (Jan 29, 2009)

Couple of my users have reported that Excel is not saving their changes. They have full access to their excel files, none else is accessing the file at the same time. They open excel, enter information, save it, close it. On reopening they find that their changes were not saved. This does not happen everytime on the same file.

Windows XP, Excel 2003.
Please Help!!

Thanks,
Ritu


----------



## ezylstra (May 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, I'm just a "Me Too". Just one user out of about 80. I've observed the issue, and it isn't an error or access issue. She makes changes in formatting to multiple cells, saves, no errors reported, quits Excel, reopens, opens the file by browsing to the the file from Excel File Menu->Open, changes are not present.

File is stored on a server share. Server is Novell Netware 6.5. Windows XP SP3. Office 2003 SP3. McAfee AntiVirus 8.5i.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Welcome to you both.

This sounds more like a server/network issue than an Excel issue. We have this problem, now and again, at my company. I usually save my files to my local disk and then copy them to the server later.


----------

